# Has anyone been job-shamed or picked up someone you knew and was totally embarrassed?



## Ridesharegal31 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm worried someone I used to know might have ordered an uber and saw me and been one of those many cancellations


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't care what other people think. The people I know and care about all know I drive rideshare on top of my day job and several other side jobs I do.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

There is no shame in honest work. A lot of people today think they are above certain jobs and look down on the people who do them. And yet some of these same people see nothing wrong with sponging off the government and taxpayers. That is what’s shameful.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I don’t really care what people think. Most people I know, know that I drive ride share on the weekends. I did pick up one person that I knew and we had a really nice conversation on the ride. Haven’t seen them in like three years so it was really nice catching up


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Over the years I have both picked up people I knew and delivered food to people I knew. IDGF what anyone thinks. However, my very first food delivery turned out it was to a guy I had just fired from my day job 2 weeks prior. That was a little awkward.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Back when I drove a taxi, I had a customer that put me down for being a taxi driver and exclaimed how much better he was that he was a Washington University (Big deal in my crappy city) graduate. I immediately pulled over and had him get out of the car. He couldn't believe that I would do that to him, especially since it was late night. Well, bud, you can fly home on your degree as if it was a magic carpet.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

When I drove everyone I knew, knew that I drove, including my former employer and coworkers. I didn't care. I was going to school so I couldn't work a set schedule job. Plus, I had to explain that brand new Prius C2, (Uber's Xchange Lease car) among my vintage Volkswagens some kind of way. Likewise I also have an Ant shirt which I wore often to school and other places and had no problem explaining the significance of the Ant to anyone who asked.

My 3 1/2 years with rideshare is on my resume. It's still there and will remain there until it I remove it at the 10 year mark.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People have tired to job shame me more than once. As my late uncle, my father's brother once put it, there is no shame in working for a living. I have been seen and picked up people I knew in the cab. None of them came right out and job shamed me, although a couple did ask why I was driving a cab. (I believe that the current PC term for that is a "micro-aggression". Too bad for the PC crowd that I was not offended, -eh?)

Only once did I pick up someone that I knew in the Uber car. She was a friend of my sister's and I had not seen her in almost forty years. I got her at Dulles Airport and took her to an expensive high rise in Bethesda, Maryland (a high rent Washington suburb). She tipped me twenty bananas. I said "thank you".


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

the lowest man on the totem pole will see asshole above him.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It's honest work. Who cares what others think. I sure don't. People that know me and are in my circle of people I care about all know that I drive and do deliveries. Every one of them understands why this type of "work" is perfect for me. 

I'm just giving people rides from point A to B, it's not like I'm hooking on the street corners or selling drugs.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

If you don't have a career path that allows you to make six figures, than you deserved to be job shamed.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> If you don't have a career path that allows you to make six figures, than you deserved to be job shamed.


Must be troll week? 

so what's your job? Or do you just join forums and belittle everyone? Cause judging by your history that's all you seems capable of.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

I had one friend who recently pick up a decent used car (first time car owner) and got super offended/annoyed when I suggested she consider using it to make extra bucks hustling RS...her current income as a artist and personal trainer has been negligible so it seemed a plausible, reasonable idea to me, but per her reaction I realized she really took it like a personal insult (Me???? you think I would drive Uber???)


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Ridesharegal31 said:


> I'm worried someone I used to know might have ordered an uber and saw me and been one of those many cancellations


If you are worried about something like this then there are two things you seriously need to do, 1. Quit, 2. Seek professional help because you have a real deep self image/confidence problem.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Must be troll week?
> 
> so what's your job? Or do you just join forums and belittle everyone? Cause judging by your history that's all you seems capable of.


I have a career and I make six figures. That is all you need to know. As you can see I have a right to look down on those who don't make that. To be fair, if someone is making close to 100,000 I respect that because if they are making 80000 to 90000 a year they are probably not that far away from promoting to 100000. Or if someone has a job in a career or field they just started and they can realistically make that 100,000 mark in the next 5 years or so then I respect that too. I am not a snobbish person, but I do expect results. Uber is one of those fields were you never make six figures or in case you did make six figures in the begging and spend the rest of your life bragging about that and complaing how horrible Uber is. Can see plenty of that in New York and San Francisco forums.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I have a career and I make six figures. That is all you need to know. As you can see I have a right to look down on those who don't make that. To be fair, if someone is making close to 100,000 I respect that because if they are making 80000 to 90000 a year they are probably not that far away from promoting to 100000. Or if someone has a job in a career or field they just started and they can realistically make that 100,000 mark in the next 5 years or so then I respect that too. I am not a snobbish person, but I do expect results. Uber is one of those fields were you never make six figures or in case you did make six figures in the begging and spend the rest of your life bragging about that and complaing how horrible Uber is. Can see plenty of that in New York and San Francisco forums.


You have no right to look down on anyone. Get over yourself and remember you are hanging out on the drivers forum telling lies to people likely much more respectable than you in an attempt to boost your own ego. I would gamble on the truth being that you have never held a real job in your likely short life.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I have a career and I make six figures. That is all you need to know. As you can see I have a right to look down on those who don't make that. To be fair, if someone is making close to 100,000 I respect that because if they are making 80000 to 90000 a year they are probably not that far away from promoting to 100000. Or if someone has a job in a career or field they just started and they can realistically make that 100,000 mark in the next 5 years or so then I respect that too. I am not a snobbish person, but I do expect results. Uber is one of those fields were you never make six figures or in case you did make six figures in the begging and spend the rest of your life bragging about that and complaing how horrible Uber is. Can see plenty of that in New York and San Francisco forums.


Why look down on someone who makes less than you do?

When some student driving for Uber starts pulling a larger salary than you later on in his life, or maybe invents something that makes him truly wealthy, should he look down on you too?

I have multiple engineering degrees. I could be 1 job interview or 1 invention away from making 6 figures. But until then, I pay the bills by driving a car.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You have no right to look down on anyone. Get over yourself and remember you are hanging out on the drivers forum telling lies to people likely much more respectable than you in an attempt to boost your own ego. I would gamble on the truth being that you have never held a real job in your likely short life.


If I wanted to make up something I could say I make 7 figures instead. Calm down, I make the lower end of six figures, not the middle or higher end, that makes any difference to your weak little fragile being. Truth is I used to drive Uber for a year, that is why I am here, although to be honest as time goes by I have more and more trouble relating to your type. I actually got a career and progressed. I see you are still stuck in the same place, hence the knee jerk reaction from you. Improve yourself or accept your place in society. No one is going to praise you for being a rideshare driver.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Why look down on someone who makes less than you do?
> 
> When some student driving for Uber starts pulling a larger salary than you later on in his life, or maybe invents something that makes him truly wealthy, should he look down on you too?
> 
> I have multiple engineering degrees. I could be 1 job interview or 1 invention away from making 6 figures. But until then, I pay the bills by driving a car.


Because they choose not to better themselves. Plenty of opportunities for someone under 40 now to get to the six figure range with a career. If they don't want that then they choose their position in society. Now why you don't want a job that makes six figures with your background and experience and prefer to drive Uber I can't answer that. That is weird and strange to me.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> I don't care what other people think. The people I know and care about all know I drive rideshare on top of my day job and several other side jobs I do.


Frankly: I'm better paid and more formally educated that most people I pick up while driving UBER. If they want to look down on me for making some peanuts on the side (and some moderate tax benefits) then their ignorance is on them. I find it hilarious that some ignoramus passengers have no reaction other than shock, when I push back against their request with a firm "NO." Just because I drive Uber, doesn't mean I have to put up with your bullshit attitude.

All work has dignity, even Uber. 

Illegitimi non carborundum! -- Don't let the bastards grind you down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

if one does something with their time and they earn $$, why be embarrassed or feel shame? And coming from a pax who is USING RS? Pot, kettle.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dalit Nobility said:


> Because they choose not to better themselves. Plenty of opportunities for someone under 40 now to get to the six figure range with a career. If they don't want that then they choose their position in society. Now why you don't want a job that makes six figures with your background and experience and prefer to drive Uber I can't answer that. That is weird and strange to me.



I don't prefer to drive for Uber over being an engineer. Now thats the kind of statement I hate when I run into old classmates and why I resent picking them up. Yet I know I am not the only one in my situation. Fact is that if you don't have a job lined up within 6 months of graduating your outlook gets worse and worse for ever being hired anywhere. Half of engineer graduates never work in STEM at all.

I don't care about making six figures because I don't understand how that money would improve my life. My parents combined income is less than 100K and they seem ok. I want to be an engineer because that is what I spent my whole life training to be. But the salary is neither here nor there.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> If I wanted to make up something I could say I make 7 figures instead. Calm down, I make the lower end of six figures, not the middle or higher end, that makes any difference to your weak little fragile being. Truth is I used to drive Uber for a year, that is why I am here, although to be honest as time goes by I have more and more trouble relating to your type. I actually got a career and progressed. I see you are still stuck in the same place, hence the knee jerk reaction from you. Improve yourself or accept your place in society. No one is going to praise you for being a rideshare driver.


Look down all you want but we all know that in reality you only wish your lies were true. You are the only one here that deserves to be be looked down upon as your screen name (Dalit) tells your truth..


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

If I don't feel shame for tipping you $0-1, what shame is there to deliver me, AveragePerson, my destination/food?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wheeler Uberyouber

Did y'all know know FrankieT had an evil twin?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I have a career and I make six figures. That is all you need to know. As you can see I have a right to look down on those who don't make that. To be fair, if someone is making close to 100,000 I respect that because if they are making 80000 to 90000 a year they are probably not that far away from promoting to 100000. Or if someone has a job in a career or field they just started and they can realistically make that 100,000 mark in the next 5 years or so then I respect that too. I am not a snobbish person, but I do expect results. Uber is one of those fields were you never make six figures or in case you did make six figures in the begging and spend the rest of your life bragging about that and complaing how horrible Uber is. Can see plenty of that in New York and San Francisco forums.


So why are you even here? I don't think anyone makes 100k driving Uber. 

So either your trying to make yourself feel better about something in your life you have issues with or just a nasty person who likes and enjoys putting down people who are not on your level

You sir are pathetic. Judging people like you do is a serious problem with your character and morals. Sad thing is we now have to put up with you here. You won't have anything but negative remarks and toxic replies to everything. 

People like you make forums like Up.net hard for people to do better in the business like this. People who are here searching for information and help with their endeavors. Only to be bashed and ridiculed for playing the hand life has dealt them at this point. Obviously you don't hold a royal flush or you wouldn't be here on Up.net... At best you hold 2 jokers. 

The forum would be better without your admitted hate or disdain for a lesser person because of a financial situation.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I just tell them I'm retired from Boeing and doing this til SS kicks in. They all think that I was an Engineer. Well sort of.  Some engineers I had to tell them how to fix things, as long as it met the DPS standards.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> Truth is I used to drive Uber for a year, that is why I am here, although to be honest as time goes by I have more and more trouble relating to your type


So you drove for a year and now back here? Joined 2 weeks ago. Most your post are toxic or useless.

There's no logical reason you should be here. Most people don't return to what they call misery or despair for any reason but to gloat or to validate a dark twisted belief in their life.

If your so above our level... Why are you truly here but to cause anguish and drama?

Just go away troll... I don't think you can offer anyone here anything.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> Wheeler Uberyouber
> 
> Did y'all know know FrankieT had an evil twin?


Naw... it's just a run of the mill Chris Chris or jabroni... depending on what part of the country you live in...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Jst1dreamr said:


> If you are worried about something like this then there are two things you seriously need to do, 1. Quit, 2. Seek professional help because you have a real deep self image/confidence problem.


It could be that this is why they are doing RS. I wouldn't suggest quiting though. 

If everyone knew what I was driving it would be shameful. But none of you can ever walk in my shoes.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> If everyone knew what I was driving it would be shameful


Are you driving a Yaris?


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

One of my greatest fears in life is that my moonlighting as an UBER driver will be discovered by my peers, namely my colleagues, or neighbors. I am highly educated and work for a white-shoe investment firm, hence, I have a certain image to uphold. I also live in one of the most exclusive enclaves on the planet, consequently, I have a certain image to uphold.

I've driven neighbors, but none within my immediate vicinity and none that I've admitted to being their neighbor. I did have a very close call where I picked up (neighbor in my posh community) the managing partner for the Dallas office of the law firm we use for our private deals. I made the mistake of telling him which prestigious investment firm I worked for. He obviously knew us as a client and I spent the rest of the trip praying that he wouldn't tell a soul.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> One of my greatest fears in life is that my moonlighting as an UBER driver will be discovered by my peers, namely my colleagues, or neighbors. I am highly educated and work for a white-shoe investment firm, hence, I have a certain image to uphold. I also live in one of the most exclusive enclaves on the planet, consequently, I have a certain image to uphold.
> 
> I've driven neighbors, but none within my immediate vicinity and none that I've admitted to being their neighbor. I did have a very close call where I picked up (neighbor in my posh community) the managing partner for the Dallas office of the law firm we use for our private deals. I made the mistake of telling him which prestigious investment firm I worked for. He obviously knew us as a client and I spent the rest of the trip praying that he wouldn't tell a soul.


Even Dara drives for Uber.... Even delivers food. he has no shame! lmao


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Even Dara drives for Uber.... Even delivers food. he has no shame! lmao


But he is the CEO and likely substantially richer than De La Creme. So, he is unlikely to suffer from the same insecurities as a young pulchritudinous chad that is working his way up through the ranks of high finance.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> But he is the CEO and likely substantially richer than De La Creme. So, he is unlikely to suffer from the same insecurities as a young pulchritudinous chad that is working his way up through the ranks of high finance.


No offense was implied on that at all.....well not to you personally anyway.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Dalit Nobility said:


> accept your place in society.


Well aren't you a real piece of work.  Nobility is very telling.

A Real man is not measured by his wealth, as lonely men has none.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

So is $100k a special benchmark? Working as an executive security driver/chauffeur in the nineteen nineties I was making that. I would have expected the ”real money“ to be much higher now. Of course I worked a lot of built-in overtime. When I took early retirement after nearly thirty years in 2000, I took a similar position, but with a four day work week, for $60k.
I agree with those who say there’s no shame in working for a living. I've known a lot of very successful people, and I’m confident they didn’t achieve that success with a pompous attitude such as I see displayed in some of the posts here.😏


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Buying a co op on the cheap 20 years ago w monthly maintenance of $690.00, no mortgage. I do this kind of work because I wanted to have the flexibility to co raise my daughter and not miss the tender years I would have. I used to have my own company setting up major trade show displays all over the country, constant traveling. People who bust there ass I have mad respect for, make a lot of money but you do see parents who wish they had considered time management if they could have because before you know it, our kids are headed to college


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Dalit Nobility said:


> If you don't have a career path that allows you to make six figures, than you deserved to be job shamed.


First, a disclaimer that you live in a high cost of living/highly taxed area (CA) would have been appropriate. Six figures in CA is worse than $90k in a place like Dallas or Nashville.

Secondly, I remember hearing many years ago “It isn’t how much you make but how much you SAVE.” In other words, you could make $500k and not save a nickel if your spending habits (and vices) were out of control.

My younger sister used to always say “Cocaine is God’s way of saying you make too much money.”

Also, if someone knows about investing in real estate, the stock market, trading commodities or something else, they have my respect. So their real income could be way lower than $100k, but they could supplement it by using their investment/trading skills.

By the way, what is wrong with trying to contribute something positive to this website?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Who cares what the cargo thinks?

I drive nights, most of these pax need me because they're intoxicated that they can't take care of transporting themselves. Some of them are Zoomers who don't even have licenses. Some are too poor to afford a car. Business travelers are in my car because their employer/clients/whomever demanded that they be there; they only have indirect control of where they are in the world. 

There's no shame in working. These days I'm only driving when I think I can pull $50 an hour. That's more than most pax make even with their fancy degrees. The tax structure also means that even if I make the same as a pax, I likely get to keep more of it than them.

No shame in my game!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Null said:


> Who cares what the cargo thinks?
> 
> I drive nights, most of these pax need me because they're intoxicated that they can't take care of transporting themselves. Some of them are Zoomers who don't even have licenses. Some are too poor to afford a car. Business travelers are in my car because their employer/clients/whomever demanded that they be there; they only have indirect control of where they are in the world.
> 
> ...


"Cargo"

Awesome. I vote it replace pax.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> When I drove everyone I knew, knew that I drove, including my former employer and coworkers. I didn't care. I was going to school so I couldn't work a set schedule job. Plus, I had to explain that brand new Prius C2, (Uber's Xchange Lease car) among my vintage Volkswagens some kind of way. Likewise I also have an Ant shirt which I wore often to school and other places and had no problem explaining the significance of the Ant to anyone who asked.
> 
> My 3 1/2 years with rideshare is on my resume. It's still there and will remain there until it I remove it at the 10 year mark.


Hookers, Pimps, Lawyers, Zuckerdouche ,Gates, Pornstars, Seahawk Cheerleaders, Brandi Kruse, Fans and freaks, All my neighbors and family members.


Everyone I know, knew.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Hookers, Pimps, Lawyers, Zuckerdouche ,Gates, Pornstars, Seahawk Cheerleaders, Brandi Kruse, Fans and freaks, All my neighbors and family members.
> 
> 
> Everyone I know, knew.


Brandi Kruse!!

Now there's a firecracker! (Local Fox News TV reporter.)


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Do you know i can easily earn 200 dollars a day driving lyft. In 8 hours . 
I could work 6 days a week take home 1000 to 1100 easily . Plus of minus . 22 an hour .Thats take home.
If it was a w2 job i would need to make about 27 an hour to take home the same . No body get me started with taxes .If you file correctly you never need to pay doing lyft . So what is wrong with driving lyft ? Your not hurting people doing it . Selling drugs or cheating people .


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Why ? I get a lot of airport rides from people I know . The shame is in YOUR head .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've never been job shamed.

I've also picked up 3 pax I know. No problems there either.

Our economy has been so devastated that no one cares anymore what you do for a living.


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Friends finding out you drive......meh, not worries
Friends finding out how much time you spend on UP.net....ouch, super embarrasing


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

I am gone 3 days, just 3 days and I come back to this. A cry forum of all the pathetic over entitled losers who got triggered by a simple comment. You guys don't like to be judged and yet pax rate you on every ride. Hahaha. What a bunch of oversensitive bums. By the way to everyone asking yes 100,000 is a special mark to hit for a working person. Statistically speaking if you make six figures before you are 40 then you are highly likely to be able to make six figures for the rest of your working life. Most people over 40 who makes six figures hit that milestone before they were 40. Most people will never reach that level ever in their life. Only about 20 percent. So yeah, it does make a difference. Again if you are not in a career path that is capable of six figures than you deserves to be judged for your lack of accomplishment. You are not owed anything in life. Get over yourself.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I am gone 3 days, just 3 days and I come back to this. A cry forum of all the pathetic over entitled losers who got triggered by a simple comment. You guys don't like to be judged and yet pax rate you on every ride. Hahaha. What a bunch of oversensitive bums. By the way to everyone asking yes 100,000 is a special mark to hit for a working person. Statistically speaking if you make six figures before you are 40 then you are highly likely to be able to make six figures for the rest of your working life. Most people over 40 who makes six figures hit that milestone before they were 40. Most people will never reach that level ever in their life. Only about 20 percent. So yeah, it does make a difference. Again if you are not in a career path that is capable of six figures than you deserves to be judged for your lack of accomplishment.


What utter horseshit. 
Life and the pursuit of happiness in all its vast complexity, cannot be boiled down to gross income as a benchmark of success. 

Nobody on their death was ever regretted not hitting $100000 / yr before they turned 40.

Instead of an arbitrary numerical Benchmark, work for happiness, curiosity, and healthy relationships and you’ll do just fine on $60,000 per year.

Fact: my wife and I easily top $200K per year, but the money has never been the source of our happiness.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> What utter horseshit.
> Life and the pursuit of happiness in all its vast complexity, cannot be boiled down to gross income as a benchmark of success.
> 
> Nobody on their death was ever regretted not hitting $100000 / yr before they turned 40.
> ...


Pursuit of happiness? What exactly is that. Actually they have proven statistically that most people that earn six figures hit that figure before 40. It is not an arbitrary number it is a proven correlation on what you will earn in the future. Why don't you and your wife give up that 200,000 household income and make 20,000 instead and tell me your quality of life and therefore your happiness will be the same. I am calling utter horseshit on that.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Dalit Nobility said:


> Pursuit of happiness? What exactly is that. Actually they have proven statistically that most people that earn six figures hit that figure before 40. It is not an arbitrary number it is a proven correlation on what you will earn in the future. Why don't you and your wife give up that 200,000 household income and make 20,000 instead and tell me your quality of life and therefore your happiness will be the same. I am calling utter horseshit on that.


If you cannot understand that pursuit of happiness and simple, accumulation of money, are not perfectly cause and effect, there is little I can do to explain it to you.
but the journal Nature did this work a while ago, and the General life balance number is less than your six figures:

”A large analysis published in the journal _Nature _used data from the Gallup World Poll, a survey of more than 1.7 million people from 164 countries, to put a price on optimal emotional well-being: between $60,000 and $75,000 a year. That aligns with past research on the topic, which found that people are happiest when they make about $75,000 a year.”


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> which found that people are happiest when they make about $75,000 a year.”


not in calif if one wants to own a house. Just saying. No fireballs my way, please and thankyou.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> not in calif if one wants to own a house. Just saying. No fireballs my way, please and thankyou.


Let’s be honest though, are most people in California happy? 😆


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> If you don't have a career path that allows you to make six figures, than you deserved to be job shamed.


So,

You actually get a phone signal in your parent's basement?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I have a career and I make six figures. That is all you need to know. As you can see I have a right to look down on those who don't make that. To be fair, if someone is making close to 100,000 I respect that because if they are making 80000 to 90000 a year they are probably not that far away from promoting to 100000. Or if someone has a job in a career or field they just started and they can realistically make that 100,000 mark in the next 5 years or so then I respect that too. I am not a snobbish person, but I do expect results. Uber is one of those fields were you never make six figures or in case you did make six figures in the begging and spend the rest of your life bragging about that and complaing how horrible Uber is. Can see plenty of that in New York and San Francisco forums.


Lots of millionaires in the world.

Own a few rental properties along with a paid off residence in LA County.

I view you the same as I see the bottom of my shoe when I step in dog shit in the back yard of one of the properties.

A shitty inconvenience.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I am gone 3 days, just 3 days and I come back to this. A cry forum of all the pathetic over entitled losers who got triggered by a simple comment. You guys don't like to be judged and yet pax rate you on every ride. Hahaha. What a bunch of oversensitive bums. By the way to everyone asking yes 100,000 is a special mark to hit for a working person. Statistically speaking if you make six figures before you are 40 then you are highly likely to be able to make six figures for the rest of your working life. Most people over 40 who makes six figures hit that milestone before they were 40. Most people will never reach that level ever in their life. Only about 20 percent. So yeah, it does make a difference. Again if you are not in a career path that is capable of six figures than you deserves to be judged for your lack of accomplishment. You are not owed anything in life. Get over yourself.


I know 4 RS only drivers who make 6 figures every year.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> If you don't have a career path that allows you to make six figures, than you deserved to be job shamed.


OMG. And you live in Reseda?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Let’s be honest though, are most people in California happy? 😆


That is a tough one. All the people I know well there sure seem to be


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I am gone 3 days, just 3 days and I come back to this. A cry forum of all the pathetic over entitled losers who got triggered by a simple comment. You guys don't like to be judged and yet pax rate you on every ride. Hahaha. What a bunch of oversensitive bums. By the way to everyone asking yes 100,000 is a special mark to hit for a working person. Statistically speaking if you make six figures before you are 40 then you are highly likely to be able to make six figures for the rest of your working life. Most people over 40 who makes six figures hit that milestone before they were 40. Most people will never reach that level ever in their life. Only about 20 percent. So yeah, it does make a difference. Again if you are not in a career path that is capable of six figures than you deserves to be judged for your lack of accomplishment. You are not owed anything in life. Get over yourself.


Guessing the Peter Principle regarding incompetence is gonna affect you pretty early in your career path.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> are most people in California happy?


be honest neither of us is in a position to know that. I've lived in the same 20 sq mile rectangle my entire life (Bay Area); I'm not unhappy due to the state I live in. But buying that first condo was a stretch where I needed bank of mom assistance and 401k assistance (paid it all back).

I certainly understand why so many can't buy in this market; that darn downpayment kills it for most.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> be honest neither of us is in a position to know that. I've lived in the same 20 sq mile rectangle my entire life (Bay Area); I'm not unhappy due to the state I live in. But buying that first condo was a stretch where I needed bank of mom assistance and 401k assistance (paid it all back).
> 
> I certainly understand why so many can't buy in this market; that darn downpayment kills it for most.


It was a joke. Sorry.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Lots of millionaires in the world.
> 
> Own a few rental properties along with a paid off residence in LA County.
> 
> ...


What a salty little creature you are. You sound whipped and depressed. For someone that is well to do you sure got bitter and butt hurt fast. Four replies in a row to the same comment. 😂 Since you talked about dogshit, you probably own junk homes in junk areas. Where are these properties, Lancaster and Hemet? You had to scrounge together your life savings just to be an slumlord. Congratulations, it is farther then many get but don't be so butt hurt over it.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> If you cannot understand that pursuit of happiness and simple, accumulation of money, are not perfectly cause and effect, there is little I can do to explain it to you.
> but the journal Nature did this work a while ago, and the General life balance number is less than your six figures:
> 
> ”A large analysis published in the journal _Nature _used data from the Gallup World Poll, a survey of more than 1.7 million people from 164 countries, to put a price on optimal emotional well-being: between $60,000 and $75,000 a year. That aligns with past research on the topic, which found that people are happiest when they make about $75,000 a year.”


What is this study? Without looking at it though I think I understand the 75,000 number. That is enough to get by and that is all. 100,000 and over gives you the ability to move forward. It is a stepping stone to higher wages and it cements you into that salary range. Plenty of statistics to support that.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

All you salty lowly ******* in this forum.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You have no right to look down on anyone. Get over yourself and remember you are hanging out on the drivers forum telling lies to people likely much more respectable than you in an attempt to boost your own ego. I would gamble on the truth being that you have never held a real job in your likely short life.


Typical Liberal. Knows everything. Looks down on everyone.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Typical Liberal. Knows everything. Looks down on everyone.


Let me guess, you don't make six figures do you?


----------



## lOOKATmE (Mar 18, 2020)

SHalester said:


> if one does something with their time and they earn $$, why be embarrassed or feel shame? And coming from a pax who is USING RS? Pot, kettle.


I am totally ashamed !!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lOOKATmE said:


> I am totally ashamed !!


well, come up with a Plan B better suited to your mental status. 🙄


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> Back when I drove a taxi, I had a customer that put me down for being a taxi driver and exclaimed how much better he was that he was a Washington University (Big deal in my crappy city) graduate. I immediately pulled over and had him get out of the car. He couldn't believe that I would do that to him, especially since it was late night. Well, bud, you can fly home on your degree as if it was a magic carpet.


Good for you!


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Dalit Nobility said:


> If you don't have a career path that allows you to make six figures, than you deserved to be job shamed.


If you don’t have the education to know the difference between “then” and “than,” you deserve to be IQ shamed.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Frankly: I'm better paid and more formally educated that most people I pick up while driving UBER. If they want to look down on me for making some peanuts on the side (and some moderate tax benefits) then their ignorance is on them. I find it hilarious that some ignoramus passengers have no reaction other than shock, when I push back against their request with a firm "NO." Just because I drive Uber, doesn't mean I have to put up with your bullshit attitude.
> 
> All work has dignity, even Uber.
> 
> Illegitimi non carborundum! -- Don't let the bastards grind you down.


Hear, hear!!!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> Let me guess, you don't make six figures do you?


Seriously, nobody on this forum believes you gross anywhere near six figures.

Unless you are including the digits to the right of the decimal point.

Please post your W2 or schedule C and/or E to gain credibility.

No redacting allowed.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


>


Waiting for proof of your claims.

Post W2 or schedules attached to 1040.

Or, can not reply cuz no signal in the basement?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Back to topic, I don't give a fat F*** what anyone thinks about what I do for a living. I do what I love and I love what I do. I have another job, but I usually answer "what do you do" with rideshare driver. It's what I enjoy the most. yes, I know I'm a sick F***, before the comments start. But I think it's fun.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> Let me guess, you don't make six figures do you?


Where you at?

Hiding in the basement?

Afraid to confront your critics?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Where you at?
> 
> Hiding in the basement?
> 
> Afraid to confront your critics?


let him go dude, with any luck he won't come back. he's a troll.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> If you don’t have the education to know the difference between “then” and “than,” you deserve to be IQ shamed.


I probably speak and can write and read more languages and scripts than you can. Correcting others spellings will impress low IQ uneducated Americans on Youtube.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seriously, nobody on this forum believes you gross anywhere near six figures.
> 
> Unless you are including the digits to the right of the decimal point.
> 
> ...


You are the only one I have seen question it. What is the point of showing you a check. Will my pay decrease or increase? Even I post it will you submit to being wrong and admit your a poor loser your entire life? No, you will just make a stupid claim that I photoshopped it or used someone else's check and go on your rants. How miserable and worthless must be your life that you create an account called judge and jury and then get triggered at someone making six figures. My suggestion, move to one of your ghetto huts in Hemet or Lancaster and accept your low position in society.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

SHalester said:


> be honest neither of us is in a position to know that. I've lived in the same 20 sq mile rectangle my entire life (Bay Area); I'm not unhappy due to the state I live in. But buying that first condo was a stretch where I needed bank of mom assistance and 401k assistance (paid it all back).
> 
> I certainly understand why so many can't buy in this market; that darn downpayment kills it for most.


You are talking to a guy that claims you only need 75000 to be happy, yet he and his wife make over 200000 and he still needs to supplement his income with Uber and Lyft? Just think about that for a minute.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> You are the only one I have seen question it. What is the point of showing you a check. Will my pay decrease or increase? Even I post it will you submit to being wrong and admit your a poor loser your entire life? No, you will just make a stupid claim that I photoshopped it or used someone else's check and go on your rants. How miserable and worthless must be your life that you create an account called judge and jury and then get triggered at someone making six figures. My suggestion, move to one of your ghetto huts in Hemet or Lancaster and accept your low position in society.


Worthless is falsely claiming to make six figures while denigrating folks struggling to provide food and a roof for their families in one of the most expensive COL areas in the country.

To quote Bill:

"Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing..."

By the way, LA basin and Orange County. The Valley is a shithole.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why would you feel bad picking up somebody you knew ? You out working a legal job making money any time you want to work.. I would feel horrible if i did something for money that was not legal and friends found out . 
Go get that extra money buy yourself or family something nice.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why would you feel bad picking up somebody you knew ? You out working a legal job making money any time you want to work.. I would feel horrible if i did something for money that was not legal and friends found out .
> Go get that extra money buy yourself or family something nice.


All my friends family wife friends family know i do lyft dd gh ue . Its something to do . But it honest work .


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I probably speak and can write and read more languages and scripts than you can. Correcting others spellings will impress low IQ uneducated Americans on Youtube.


Are you the reincarnation of @ftupelo ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dalit Nobility said:


> Just think about that for a minute.


what you fail to grasp is there are many sub groups who do RS; each for different reasons; different outcomes.

You seem to feel 100% of those who do RS could get past or even want to do an interview for a position. Or, even have a resume ready.

Plus, each state is different on what it takes cost of living wise. Noodle that.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I once picked up a co-worker from my W-2 job. She already knew I did Uber, so it wasn't a surprise to her. She needed to go to the dentist for dentures. It was a decent ride, and she tipped me nicely, too.

It's really bizarre that people are ashamed to admit they drive for Uber or Lyft. Transportation is a vital sector of the economy. Most passengers I get are grateful there are people willing to drive them around so cheap. I'd much rather identify as a rideshare driver than a criminal defense attorney.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I picked up someone I knew once. Except with my mask and sunglasses he didn’t know he knew me and I didn’t tell him any different.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Dalit Nobility said:


> You are talking to a guy that claims you only need 75000 to be happy, yet he and his wife make over 200000 and he still needs to supplement his income with Uber and Lyft? Just think about that for a minute.


Variety is the spice of life my friend. I don't do UBER full time.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Dalit Nobility said:


> You are the only one I have seen question it. What is the point of showing you a check. Will my pay decrease or increase? Even I post it will you submit to being wrong and admit your a poor loser your entire life? No, you will just make a stupid claim that I photoshopped it or used someone else's check and go on your rants. How miserable and worthless must be your life that you create an account called judge and jury and then get triggered at someone making six figures. My suggestion, move to one of your ghetto huts in Hemet or Lancaster and accept your low position in society.


@Ted Fink please don’t insult me by lumping me in with folks like this. I hold myself to much higher standards when posting.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> @Ted Fink please don’t insult me by lumping me in with folks like this. I hold myself to much higher standards when posting.


Okay, but he was definitely channeling you in that he was coming off as important and rich and all that... LOL. BTW I like the new pic, nice shades.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Okay, but he was definitely channeling you in that he was coming off as important and rich and all that... LOL. BTW I like the new pic, nice shades.


He may be rich, but he lacks the taste and sophistication of De La Creme.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> He may be rich, but he lacks the taste and sophistication of De La Creme.


In a strange sort of way, I agree with you. Plus I don't think he is necessarily rich. Some people just like to say they are... LOL

Me, I'm rich - in life in experience in joy. Not so much in money. But I have enough to do the things I need and some of the things I want.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> He may be rich, but he lacks the taste and sophistication of De La Creme.


PS. Every time I see you post De La Creme I think of the song "One night in Bangkok" by Murray Head - it's an 80s tune about a chess tournament... LOL... anyway the lyrics say

The creme de la creme of the chess world in a
Show with everything but Yul Brynner


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

It is not what you make, but how much you spend.

Ran a business for three decades and made six figures annually most of my life.

When you have a paid off home and zero debt ... you don't need $100K.

All you are doing is subsidizing bank, insurance, and gov't employees.

To the point now where all my income streams fill my glass to full.

I can drive... or pull over and paint a landscape. Or make money taking pictures. Or tend to my bees. Or make money at a coin show. Or collect rent check.

Meaningless number depending on your debt, spending, retirement account.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I have a career and I make six figures. That is all you need to know. As you can see I have a right to look down on those who don't make that. To be fair, if someone is making close to 100,000 I respect that because if they are making 80000 to 90000 a year they are probably not that far away from promoting to 100000. Or if someone has a job in a career or field they just started and they can realistically make that 100,000 mark in the next 5 years or so then I respect that too. I am not a snobbish person, but I do expect results. Uber is one of those fields were you never make six figures or in case you did make six figures in the begging and spend the rest of your life bragging about that and complaing how horrible Uber is. Can see plenty of that in New York and San Francisco forums.


You are a delight.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> He may be rich, but he lacks the taste and sophistication of De La Creme.


It's Du Creme, unless you are speaking some old American dialect from Quebec or Louisiana. De le becomes DU in French, only regional dialects still say it old fashioned like that. You don't even speak French, you just use those terms to fool these low IQ Amerimutt cretins into thinking your great so you can stroke your ego. Seriously, you are sophisticated by bragging about a holiday in Hawaii, the number one vacation spot of hillbillies and hoodrats? Not Odessa, not Singapore, not Macau, not Monaco, but freaking Hawaii....


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Dalit Nobility said:


> It's Du Creme, unless you are speaking some old American dialect from Quebec or Louisiana. De le becomes DU in French, only regional dialects still say it old fashioned like that. You don't even speak French, you just use those terms to fool these low IQ Amerimutt cretins into thinking your great so you can stroke your ego. Seriously, you are sophisticated by bragging about a holiday in Hawaii, the number one vacation spot of hillbillies and hoodrats? Not Odessa, not Singapore, not Macau, not Monaco, but freaking Hawaii....


You should try staying at the Ritz-Calrton in Kapalua and report back. I checked rates last night and it’ll set you back $1,600/night.


----------



## Dalit Nobility (Jul 13, 2019)

ftupelo said:


> You should try staying at the Ritz-Calrton in Kapalua and report back. I checked rates last night and it’ll set you back $1,600/night.


Hahaha. That is the best you can come back with after I expose you for not knowing French and pretending to be an old money wasp? I hope it was a nice room. I actually can get a nice room in some of the best hotels in Dubai and Singapore for that amount. Hawaii has always been over priced for what it is, just so ******** and hoodrats can blow their stimmy checks and feel rich for a day. Hawaiian, Las Vegas, and New York hotels are notorious for being some of the most overpriced hotels in the world. You be better taking that money and getting a nice suite in Odessa. Not impressed Frankie. You can fool these lowborn chauffer servants here, but you can't fool the Dalit Nobility.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

De La Creme is my nickname, it has no connection to trying to speak French. I never claimed to speak French. just because I can relate to the Boston Brahmin set, doesn’t necessarily mean I come from old east coast money. I also never said the Ritz was the most expensive hotel on the planet. I simply said you should spend a week there and report back on the quality of the clientele.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

You make it sound like you are embarrassed to be an ant. Would you similarly be embarrassed by using a SNAP EBT card at the grocery store? Or showing up with your Medicaid card to a physician you know?

I for one have learned how to not to be embarrassed at taking the CHEESE.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

MHR said:


> I'm just giving people rides from point A to B, it's not like I'm hooking on the street corners or selling drugs.


I recall reading an article about a man who visited a legal brothel in Nevada, and he saw his sister in the lineup.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I have a career and I make six figures. That is all you need to know. As you can see I have a right to look down on those who don't make that. To be fair, if someone is making close to 100,000 I respect that because if they are making 80000 to 90000 a year they are probably not that far away from promoting to 100000. Or if someone has a job in a career or field they just started and they can realistically make that 100,000 mark in the next 5 years or so then I respect that too. I am not a snobbish person, but I do expect results. Uber is one of those fields were you never make six figures or in case you did make six figures in the begging and spend the rest of your life bragging about that and complaing how horrible Uber is. Can see plenty of that in New York and San Francisco forums.


Sorry, I cannot fathom someone with a career earning $100K being an ant.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I don't prefer to drive for Uber over being an engineer. Now thats the kind of statement I hate when I run into old classmates and why I resent picking them up. Yet I know I am not the only one in my situation. Fact is that if you don't have a job lined up within 6 months of graduating your outlook gets worse and worse for ever being hired anywhere. Half of engineer graduates never work in STEM at all.
> 
> I don't care about making six figures because I don't understand how that money would improve my life. My parents combined income is less than 100K and they seem ok. I want to be an engineer because that is what I spent my whole life training to be. But the salary is neither here nor there.


Now wait a minute. You have the ability to work as an engineer, and yet you hustle instead? That makes no sense. Now, if you are an _obsolete_ engineer, and thus can't find engineering work, and so you hustle, then that makes sense.  I know all about being an obsolete engineer.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

ftupelo said:


> One of my greatest fears in life is that my moonlighting as an UBER driver will be discovered by my peers, namely my colleagues, or neighbors. I am highly educated and work for a white-shoe investment firm, hence, I have a certain image to uphold. I also live in one of the most exclusive enclaves on the planet, consequently, I have a certain image to uphold.
> 
> I've driven neighbors, but none within my immediate vicinity and none that I've admitted to being their neighbor. I did have a very close call where I picked up (neighbor in my posh community) the managing partner for the Dallas office of the law firm we use for our private deals. I made the mistake of telling him which prestigious investment firm I worked for. He obviously knew us as a client and I spent the rest of the trip praying that he wouldn't tell a soul.


This also makes no sense, unless your job at the "white-shoe" firm is as the janitor or receptionist. (And if you were the receptionist, you would be attractive enough to not have to hustle ... i.e., hustle with Uber. )


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Null said:


> These days I'm only driving when I think I can pull $50 an hour.


Then you must not be driving much.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dalit Nobility said:


> I am gone 3 days, just 3 days and I come back to this. A cry forum of all the pathetic over entitled losers who got triggered by a simple comment. You guys don't like to be judged and yet pax rate you on every ride. Hahaha. What a bunch of oversensitive bums. By the way to everyone asking yes 100,000 is a special mark to hit for a working person. Statistically speaking if you make six figures before you are 40 then you are highly likely to be able to make six figures for the rest of your working life. Most people over 40 who makes six figures hit that milestone before they were 40. Most people will never reach that level ever in their life. Only about 20 percent. So yeah, it does make a difference. Again if you are not in a career path that is capable of six figures than you deserves to be judged for your lack of accomplishment. You are not owed anything in life. Get over yourself.


Not as an engineer. Once an engineer becomes obsolete with his _exact_ skillset, he may as well fall off a cliff. An employer looks at a green college graduate engineer as being more desirable than the seasoned engineer whose skill set is not exactly in line with the work.

Oh, and what qualifies as "not in line with the work"? How about having experience is SomeStupidComputerLanguage 2.3, but the job requires SomeStupidComputerLanguage 3.1? (I would use the better term "API" instead of "ComputerLanguage", but non-programmers would not know what I am talking about.  )


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

SHalester said:


> be honest neither of us is in a position to know that. I've lived in the same 20 sq mile rectangle my entire life (Bay Area); I'm not unhappy due to the state I live in. But buying that first condo was a stretch where I needed bank of mom assistance and 401k assistance (paid it all back).
> 
> I certainly understand why so many can't buy in this market; that darn downpayment kills it for most.


I guess I should consider myself fortunate that the housing prices in the place I grew up in have always been low, LOL.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dalit Nobility said:


> If I wanted to make up something I could say I make 7 figures instead. Calm down, I make the lower end of six figures, not the middle or higher end, that makes any difference to your weak little fragile being. Truth is I used to drive Uber for a year, that is why I am here, although to be honest as time goes by I have more and more trouble relating to your type. I actually got a career and progressed. I see you are still stuck in the same place, hence the knee jerk reaction from you. Improve yourself or accept your place in society. No one is going to praise you for being a rideshare driver.


I look down on you because you are on this forum. I guarantee you I’m far richer than you and drive a nicer car.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Now wait a minute. You have the ability to work as an engineer, and yet you hustle instead? That makes no sense. Now, if you are an _obsolete_ engineer, and thus can't find engineering work, and so you hustle, then that makes sense.  I know all about being an obsolete engineer.


The fact is, roughly half of STEM graduates never get a job in STEM. This is not mostly by choice in my opinion. I know of 3 other people just off the top of my head who got bachelors degrees in ME and could not get a job, and one person who got a masters the same time I got my masters and also could not get a job. I went back and got a masters degree after 2 years of not having a job, which IMO only made me less employable. No one wants to hire a masters degree person with no experience. The field of mechanical engineering is oversaturated.

I'm increasingly obsolete. No one wants to hire mechanical engineers who graduated 5+ years ago with no experience from a state college. Do I have the ability to work as an engineer? I'm not sure that even matters as far as getting a job as concerned. Being able to do the job doesn't mean you will get or pass an interview. But let's suppose I was hired as an engineer today. Do I have the ability? Even I don't know if I could keep up or if I'd be spending too much time relearning. If I was put in the final exam room for most of the classes I took, I'd probably fail today. After one phone interview this year I was hopeful for a follow-up, so I was studying solving differential equations, simple ones representing a mass spring damper system. I Looked back into laplace transforms, which were the easy way, but don't work for everything. I don't even really remember how to solve them another way.

Nearly every listing labeled "entry-level" requires 5 years of experience as an engineer doing some very specific thing with some very specific software I could never afford. The ones that don't list required experience I usually apply to if I notice, but I'm competing with fresh college graduates. I still managed to get 3 phone interviews this year. Only one company ever got back to me to tell me I wasn't hired. I asked for advice and they said I should go to other less competitive companies and gain experience first. Yes, because somewhere out there is a company who wants engineers without experience and doesn't want competitive candidates. All companies are going to hire the fresh college grad, especially someone who checks some diversity checkboxes, or the guy with experience.

When there are 100+ confirmed applications for nearly every engineering job listing in LinkedIn, frankly, it's a shock I was even able to get 3 phone interviews this year. I attribute it mainly to the fact that the companies who interviewed me were in small podunk towns no one wants to live in.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Then you must not be driving much.


This week. Not at all. Last week, a little bit.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Ridesharegal31 said:


> I'm worried someone I used to know might have ordered an uber and saw me and been one of those many cancellations


Nobody job-shames me because I make more money than them.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

sopranored said:


> Nobody job-shames me because I make more money than them.


Word. I do rideshare specifically for the constant shaming. Every pax looking down their nose at me is what keeps me so humble and grounded.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dalit Nobility said:


> It's Du Creme, unless you are speaking some old American dialect from Quebec or Louisiana. De le becomes DU in French, only regional dialects still say it old fashioned like that. You don't even speak French, you just use those terms to fool these low IQ Amerimutt cretins into thinking your great so you can stroke your ego. Seriously, you are sophisticated by bragging about a holiday in Hawaii, the number one vacation spot of hillbillies and hoodrats? Not Odessa, not Singapore, not Macau, not Monaco, but freaking Hawaii....


Non, monsieur!








crème


cream, cream, custard, cream, cream, cream, cream. Learn more in the Cambridge French-English Dictionary.




dictionary.cambridge.org






> *crème*
> noun
> [ feminine ] /kʀɛm/


And it's always been this way for my ancestors from Louisianne & Québec.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> The fact is, roughly half of STEM graduates never get a job in STEM. This is not mostly by choice in my opinion. I know of 3 other people just off the top of my head who got bachelors degrees in ME and could not get a job, and one person who got a masters the same time I got my masters and also could not get a job. I went back and got a masters degree after 2 years of not having a job, which IMO only made me less employable. No one wants to hire a masters degree person with no experience. The field of mechanical engineering is oversaturated.


A good GPA will still get the college grad a job. Myself nailing 5 out of 8 4.0 semesters in Mech Eng got a lot of folks interested (and got the scholarship awards while there cranking). And a master's from a demand place like my master's alma mater GA Tech will also turn heads (didn't get any 4.0 trimesters there, LOL).

When I was doing roaming-gig programming after leaving my aerospace career, I had a colleague who had also been an aerospace engineer, with a PhD, and he said he had to leave off his PhD to get work. That was when "seasoned" Americans could still find work as programmers. 



Trafficat said:


> I'm increasingly obsolete. No one wants to hire mechanical engineers who graduated 5+ years ago with no experience from a state college.


A potential employer will wonder why you didn't work as an engineer coming out of college.



Trafficat said:


> Do I have the ability to work as an engineer? I'm not sure that even matters as far as getting a job as concerned. Being able to do the job doesn't mean you will get or pass an interview. But let's suppose I was hired as an engineer today. Do I have the ability? Even I don't know if I could keep up or if I'd be spending too much time relearning. If I was put in the final exam room for most of the classes I took, I'd probably fail today. After one phone interview this year I was hopeful for a follow-up, so I was studying solving differential equations, simple ones representing a mass spring damper system. I Looked back into laplace transforms, which were the easy way, but don't work for everything. I don't even really remember how to solve them another way.


While one needs to understand that advanced math to understand the material, the fact is that any actual hand-cranking analysis is just regular algebra. And most stuff is computer-aided analysis like FEM, where not making any mistakes in putting together the model is the most important (linear algebra is most important here as well).
If you are interested in brushing up on all that math, try Khan's Academy videos (FREE).



Trafficat said:


> Nearly every listing labeled "entry-level" requires 5 years of experience as an engineer doing some very specific thing with some very specific software I could never afford. The ones that don't list required experience I usually apply to if I notice, but I'm competing with fresh college graduates. I still managed to get 3 phone interviews this year. Only one company ever got back to me to tell me I wasn't hired. I asked for advice and they said I should go to other less competitive companies and gain experience first. Yes, because somewhere out there is a company who wants engineers without experience and doesn't want competitive candidates. All companies are going to hire the fresh college grad, especially someone who checks some diversity checkboxes, or the guy with experience.


Having a few years of experience is the sweet spot - it's like being a childless woman of age 18-25 in the dating market. And it is just as fleeting.



Trafficat said:


> When there are 100+ confirmed applications for nearly every engineering job listing in LinkedIn, frankly, it's a shock I was even able to get 3 phone interviews this year. I attribute it mainly to the fact that the companies who interviewed me were in small podunk towns no one wants to live in.


That's part of it. When I was at GA Tech, Cummins kept on sending me letters begging me to interview for their main office in Podunk, IN.


----------

